# Is Salt in my Future?



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

I have always wanted a Saltwater tank, I have just never had the drive or ambition or space to take one on. When we bought our house a year ago my mind started working. I saw all kinds of "spots" for aquariums  As soon as I saw this "spot" I knew that one day I would want a big SW there. It's going to take a lot of work and probably some reno's in the basement as there is no supports directly under the "spot". The tank itself will probably have to be pretty custom. I will be building a custom cabinet that will come up flush to the surface where the tank will sit and a bench will come off the side in the dining room for more dining seating. all the wood will match. Here's the "spot" I'm thinking of... Am I crazy? Oh ya the "spot is 48" wide by 58" high.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Not crazy at all. I'd love to have a tank that looked built in. Is the opening only 48" wide right now? I would expand it if you could, make it wider towards the wall. Or remove both sides so the tank could be viewed on all the sides. Unless the sections of wall are load bearing. LOL


----------



## Flygirl (Jul 23, 2011)

Looks like a great spot. Would be in the best viewing area from both sides.

If I understood you correctly, one thing I might do different, is rip off the sill and when you build up your cabinetry, use a single piece for the top, under the tank, rather than two or three pieces side by side.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Flygirl said:


> Looks like a great spot. Would be in the best viewing area from both sides.
> 
> If I understood you correctly, one thing I might do different, is rip off the sill and when you build up your cabinetry, use a single piece for the top, under the tank, rather than two or three pieces side by side.


Yes that is what I would do. If you can see the cabinets next to the dining table... That is what the cabinet/stand will match and the bench will match the table.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Sounds awesome. Take lots of pix for us all to see. They make a 120g tank that is 48" long by 2ft wide. It would fit perfect in that spot. Are you going to be running a sump?


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Since the wall is only 6" wide and i'm planning a lower cabinet, I was planning a sump. Not too sure how or where I would run the lines tho. I may build the cabinet up one side or widen the wall on the other side.

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello. That sounds like a great idea. it would look very cool. as you mentioned you would have to check the structure. if your floor joists run the opposite direction of the wall you would be fine. if not, you just need to put up a bunch of cross braces in between your joists. as others said hope you take lots of pics. Cheers


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

So after doing some research and checking some other builds, I am really liking the 150 gal 48x30x30 size tanks. This probably wont happen for a while as I have to wait for my wife to redo the kitchen first. (cabinetry might change color...) But not having ever done salt before, I'd like to get some opinions on equipment. Eg. Size of sump, filter size and model, glass or acrylic, plumbing, lighting, etc.

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk


----------

